

Pikini just launched – App to find your friends' bikini pictures automatically - mosselman
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pikinis/id715969584?utm_source=Launch+%28wave+13%29&utm_campaign=b3a794a37b-Launch+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aa9fcb934b-b3a794a37b-79962533

======
jaegerpicker
Jesus, and people in this industry STILL fight the idea that it's an
incredibly gross and sexist environment. This is what we can achieve with some
of the greatest technologies that humanity has created, really!?

~~~
mosselman
As it says on the app page "Pikinis is for everyone – men or women, straight,
gay, or bi-sexual, human or vampire!". You are making it about sexism; surely
shows in what types of categories you think about people.

Also, phones are not the greatest technology. Medicine is the greatest and
even that is debatable. All other technology is just aimed at killing each
other and shallow fun.

~~~
jaegerpicker
Right, that's why all of the pictures as of women in the Apple store, it's
sold as a bikini search app (which is very much mostly a women's swimsuit),
and there is no overbearing culture of sexism in tech? None of those things
matter, is that really what you are trying to say?

And yes internet equipped devices and the sum total of most human knowledge at
your finger tips is CLEARLY one of the greatest if not the greatest
advancement(s) for human kind. It enhances and makes possible nearly every
other branch of human discovery possible. Because you are shallow in your use
of it does not mean the tech is aimed at shallow fun.

------
FroshKiller
I like how the link you submitted appears to have come from a "please please
please let me know when this app launches" mailing list. That's not a good
look.

~~~
mosselman
I see. Posting it here to begin with was a classy move, but using the link is
what makes it a bad look?

~~~
FroshKiller
Well, understand that the context matters. It's definitely something worth
discussing! But whether it's a good look or a bad look depends on the
discovery. If you'd found it from, say, Jezebel's critical preview versus a
heck-yeah-sign-me-up announcement list, your audience could take it
differently. :)

------
geophile
The TV series Silicon Valley has proven eerily prescient. First Weissman
scores turn out to be real, and now Nip Alert comes to life.

~~~
jaegerpicker
I know it's one of the things that makes that show pretty awesome, and makes
me pretty sure that it can be a long running show. A SHIT-TON of spoof worthy
material.

